# Hello from New Jersey



## Wasy_ (Jun 30, 2018)

Not fly fishing! But cool to see another Jersey guy here. Not many of us lol


----------



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

South Jersey Cape May area


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

What part of Joisey are you from? I’ve hung my hat in West Orange and Morristown at times.


----------



## Douglas Smith (Nov 19, 2017)

I'm from Colts Neck moved to Saratoga Ny then to Wellington Florida


----------

